
Removing Blender Game Engine from Blender 2.8 - andyonthewings
https://twitter.com/themikepan/status/986308335438671872
======
andyonthewings
The captioned commit is
[https://git.blender.org/gitweb/gitweb.cgi/blender.git/log/15...](https://git.blender.org/gitweb/gitweb.cgi/blender.git/log/159806140fd3)

